# How do i access for sale section?



## Clonkster (Apr 20, 2011)

how do i access the for sale section ?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=882433

or wait until you have a high enough post count (undisclosed)


----------

